# Who's tried Pure Paws?



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi-
I was going to try a few threads to help some of the newer owners (me included) that have not yet gone through all the shampoos/conditioners..


If you have tried please tell the following.:bathbaby:

Which products?

What type(s) of coat on your Hav?


Did you like the results?

Why/why not?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I use the Pure Paws Ultra Reconstructing Shampoo and follow up with Coat Handler Conditioner. My breeder uses it so she recommended it for me whwen I got Rufus. He has a cottony type coat and Marley's coat is a little silkier. It does a nice job for my guys.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I use the exact same thing on Tori as Christy does on her guys because her breeder recommended it to me, too :biggrin1: 

Of all the shampoos/conditioners I've tried, I like the PP/CH combo the best for Tori's profuse, very fine, cottony coat.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

How does the PP conditioner compare to coat handlers, if you have that experience?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Same as Christy and Leslie, with alternating Plum Silky Shampoo, too.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am a new convert to the PP/CH combo. I am on day 10 since their baths and their coats still feel clean and smell pretty good too and brushing has also been easy even after romping in the snow. I do not love the smell of the coat handlers. they also seem less itchy than on the IOD. I will probably rotate. 

I also used a tiny drop of the Eqyss Survivor while they were still wet. That really helps too.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I have also done what Christy/Leslie do and have been happy with the results. I also use Pure Paws Ultra Silt Conditioner and love it!
My three have all different coats and it works for all of them.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

mellowbo said:


> I also use Pure Paws Ultra Silt Conditioner and love it!


Ewwwww, I hope mean Silk! LOL I haven't tried the Ultra Silk yet, but I think I'll give it a shot. I do like to experiment with other conditioners, especially since I wasn't thrilled with the original conditioner that Pure Paws had available.

I love the Pure Paws Reconstructive Shampoo & Coat Handler Conditioner combination. A pro handler gave me that suggestion many years ago and it's been a tried and true winner on all my dogs so far.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I alternate between two shampoos: the Pure Paws Ultra Reconstructing Shampoo and Nature's Specialties Plum Silky.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm about out of what I have and thought about switching to Pure Paws.
How does the shampoo work on white coats? 
Should I get the brightening shampoo, or the Ultra Reconstructing?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Renee, the pure paws reconstructing made jaspers whites whiter and his grey/tan/silver richer. It also make Cash's coat seem less dull. So my guess is it would work great on both Copper and Miley. This was my 2nd time using the combo and I liked it just as much.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Renee, in general, brightening shampoos are a bit more harsh on the coat. I use the Reconstructive Shampoo most of the time and use a brightening shampoo only on a rare occasion.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly~ Do you alternate w/anything? Lately Tori's coat seems to be attracting dirt/smell more quickly than it used to. I'm wondering if a "switch up" might not be in order?


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

How scented are these products? Lily has a super fine cotton-candy type of coat and I love love to find something that works well, but I suffer from serious allergies and chemical sensitivities and some of the products are just too scented and I want to be able to cuddle my dog without breaking out in hives or getting a migraine because she smells like a french hooker!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leslie, I do. I have about twenty other bottles that I've acquired over the years and will use one or another every few baths. Some are specialty shampoos (oatmeal, brightening, etc.) and others are generic versions that have come as bonuses from all my shopping asking me to give them a try.

Meghan, the Coat Handler conditioner is so light that there isn't much of a fragrance at all. In addition to that, it is best to buy the 15:1 concentrate and then there is even less scent. The Pure Paws Reconditioning Shampoo does have a fragrance and I'm not sure which scent it is now. It started out with a strong bubble gum scent and then went to a floral - and I still have partial gallons of both of those. I have found both to be quite tolerable, but I know Jane had trouble with the bubble gum scent.

If fragrances bother you, avoid the Plush Puppy line. That has got to be the most fragranced line of dog products ever... and the scents last a long time!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

The pure paws I have tried is a fruity scent meghan. It is not to strong at all. and once rinsed I could not smell it at all (I have the same sensitivity to some scents) Kimberly is right the Coat Handlers has practically no scent. DO NOT try the eqyss survivor if scent is a problem-- it is intensely strong. And the plumb silky has a very strong scent too.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Meghan, it just depends on how sensitive you are and to which kinds of smells.

I like the current smell that Pure Paws Ultra Reconstructing shampoo has right now  I don't like sweet or vanilla smells, so I couldn't do the bubble gum (older version) of it. The Pure Paws has a lighter smell than the Plum Silky shampoo, so you might want to start with that. It leave the white part of Lincoln's coat VERY white and clean and shiny looking, even though the shampoo is a deep aqua blue color. I did not like the Chris Christensen's White on White shampoo - it left a purple tinge on his white coat


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Do you have to order from different vendors or is there one vendor on line that carries both the PP and Coat Handler? Thanks. Sasha has a very difficult coat it matts easily and I am trying to grow it out. I love how she looks when she is RLH. 

Linda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Linda, you should be able to find both at cherrybrook.com or showdogstore.com


----------

